# Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2015)

*Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See​*
Also diese Ösis in der Verwaltung da haben doch auch nicht mehr alle an der Latte:
*Nach Biss: Badesee soll "hechtfrei" werden*
http://diepresse.com/home/panorama/oesterreich/4755278/Nach-Biss_Badesee-soll-hechtfrei-werden

Weil ein Junge VERMUTLICH am Badeteich "Pielachtaler Sehnsucht" in Hofstetten-Grünau (Bezirk St. Pölten-Land) gebissen wurde, sollen nun nach dem Willen des Bürgermeisters die Hechte aus dem See raus....

Die ersten Hechte (auch ein großer) wären schon gefangen worden.

Die Gemeinde will so rasch wie möglich alle Raubfische aus dem See herauszuholen, um ein ungefährdetes Baden zu ermöglichen.....

Denen wünscht man doch Schnappschildkröten, Alligatoren oder Piranhas ;-)))))


----------



## captn-ahab (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*

....der Bub ins Spital...


Danke, reicht


----------



## Salziges Silber (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See​*
> 
> Also die Ösis haben doch auch nicht mehr alle an der Latte:



:q:q:q  wie schön du den zaun umschrieben hast


----------



## phirania (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*

Die sollten mal lieber nach Wels ausschau halten.
Die werden zur Zeit ihre Brut bewachen im seichten Uferbereich.
Von Hecht würde ich jetzt mal nicht ausgehen,die sind eigendlich von Natur aus scheu...


----------



## racoon (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *​​*​Also die Ösis haben doch auch nicht mehr alle an der Latte:


 

Immer diese Verallgemeinerungen gegen ganze Bevölkerungen. :q Gabs schon manchmal Punkte für :g


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*

Danke für den Hinweis, habs geändert....


----------



## ronram (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*

Ist das vielleicht Satire?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> sollen nun nach dem Willen des Bürgermeisters die Hechte aus dem See raus....


Sowas geht meist nach hinten los, sollten die Verantwortlichen vorher mal bedenken: 

Der Bestand wird dezimiert, aber einige der zähesten Überlebenskünstler bleiben immer, haben alles Futter für sich alleine und wachsen dann ungehindert wie ein Hefekuchen, brauchen irgendwann richtig großes Futter (Keine anderen reichlich Hechte mehr da) und dann ist nachher mal ein ganzer Bub wech und schließlich ist dann der Bürgermeister voll schuld! :m


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*

Machen die dann auch gleich den kollektiven Hunde-Herodes, falls ne fehlgeleitete Dorftischhupe mal ne Omi vorm Café zwickt?


----------



## Polarfuchs (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*

Frei nach Einstein:

Das Universum und die Dummheit der Menschen sind unendlich- beim Universum bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher....


----------



## Jose (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*



racoon schrieb:


> Immer diese Verallgemeinerungen gegen ganze Bevölkerungen. :q Gabs schon manchmal Punkte für :g



wenns denn sein muss: Ösis 12 points :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*

seitdem die Ostfriesen nicht mehr als Ossis herhalten müssen,
man die Osties als Ossies diskriminiert hatte und das auch nicht geht,
müssen eben die Ösis herhalten.  Für jede Posse gut.


----------



## zokker (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*

Schon wieder ein Fall für Jeremy Wade.


----------



## Schugga (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*



zokker schrieb:


> Schon wieder ein Fall für Jeremy Wade.


 
War auch mein erster Gedanke :q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*

Nach so einem Vorfall kann ich das verstehen das die Hechte raus müssen. Vorsorglich sollte man auch aggressive Schlangen, pickendes Federvieh, scharfkantige Muscheln....ach am besten alles entfernen...


----------



## Schugga (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*

Ich plädiere für Badeverbot - so kann dann auch echt wirklich niemand mehr verletzt werden oder sterben #c


----------



## Franky (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*

Teich ablassen, Anthony Archer-Wills beauftragen und fertsch...

Den Enten sollte dann auch Badeverbot erteilt werden, nicht dass die wieder irgendwelche schei.... Fische einschleppen!


----------



## captn-ahab (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*

Agent Orange, dann kiloweise Natrum und am Ende weissen Phosphor.
Sollte Abhilfe schaffen.


----------



## zokker (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*

Erst mal müssen Schilder aufgestellt werden. VERBOTEN ...VERBOTEN ...VERBOTER ...


----------



## Andal (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*

No bitte sehr, lossts doch da Alpenrepublik och ihr Sommaloch, bloß imma Hypo-Alpe-Adria is a fad. Im Hohen Haus sans eh olle dappat, in Niederösterreich is seit Zwentendorf nix meah passiert. Wien ist längst von de Dürken und ondare Tschuschn doch no erobert wuan. Zum Schloga Grand Prix is a kana kummen und mit da komischn Wurst gwinnans kan Blumentopf mehr. Hobst a bissl Nochsicht, wenn do wöche as spinnan ofangen! 

Bein söligen Kaiser Franz-Josef hätts des eh ned gebn. Der hätt ollas söba daschossn und an jeden den Kriag erklärt! :vik:


----------



## Tobi92 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*

Einer der Kommentare gefällt mir besonders gut.
Zitat: "Maulkorb- und Leinenpflicht für Hechte."


----------



## HeinBlöd (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Einer der Kommentare gefällt mir besonders gut.
> Zitat: "Maulkorb- und Leinenpflicht für Hechte."




Also ich plädiere ja schon lange für eine Verschärfung der Kampfhechte-Verordnung...... #4

|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## AndiHam (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*



Polarfuchs schrieb:


> Frei nach Einstein:
> 
> Das Universum und die Dummheit der Menschen sind unendlich- beim Universum bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher....



Volle Zustimmung, die Verblödung der Menschheit wächst proportional


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*



Andal schrieb:


> No bitte sehr, lossts doch da Alpenrepublik och ihr Sommaloch, bloß imma Hypo-Alpe-Adria is a fad. Im Hohen Haus sans eh olle dappat, in Niederösterreich is seit Zwentendorf nix meah passiert. Wien ist längst von de Dürken und ondare Tschuschn doch no erobert wuan. Zum Schloga Grand Prix is a kana kummen und mit da komischn Wurst gwinnans kan Blumentopf mehr. Hobst a bissl Nochsicht, wenn do wöche as spinnan ofangen!
> 
> 
> 
> Bein söligen Kaiser Franz-Josef hätts des eh ned gebn. Der hätt ollas söba daschossn und an jeden den Kriag erklärt! :vik:




Wie gut, einfach köstlich ich schmeiß mich weg vor lachen. 

Aber im ernst ist doch wieder so ein Sommerlochthema. Da war doch vor ein paar Jahren auch mal was mit so einem kleinen Wels...

http://m.focus.de/panorama/welt/fis...packt-14-jaehrige-im-badesee-_aid_806157.html


... sieh mal an ich habs gefunden.


----------



## HeinBlöd (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*

Interessant zu wissen wäre noch, wann in dem Örtchen die nächsten Bürgermeisterwahlen anstehen.....
 Nicht, daß dort evtl. ein Zusammenhang bestehen könnte.

 Operative Hektik ersetzt geistige Windstille; aber Hauptsache eine PR, in welcher Form auch immer. |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*

Die Kommentare sind echt klasse und eindeutig.

Auch der, dass es demnach keinen Verkehr im Teich ohne Schutz geben soll!
;-))))))

Das haben die Ösis also definitiv gemeinsam mit allen anderen Völkern:
"Fähige" Politiker......................


----------



## gründler (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*

Ausrotten alles Ausrotten,jede Maus im Garten Maulwürfe sowieso weil der teure Rasen....Mücken,Fliegen ""Ungeziefer"".... alles tot kloppen...um dann irgendwann festzustellen das,das so nicht richtig ist.

Um dann bei der nächsten Wahl und überhaupt die innerliche Schützerstimme zu hören.....aber wehe der Mauwurf kommt wieder.........


Ps: Sonntag meine kleine so... ihhhh da sitzt nen Vieh (Schneider) ,mach das sofort tot soooooooooofort,ich hin an ne flügel gepackt und raus gebracht...mei da gabs ne Disku warum ich diesem am Leben lasse usw..... alle fremdgesteuert.


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*

In dem Zusammenhang finde ich es längst an der Zeit, dass die dort endlich mal ihre Berge planieren, einebnen, schließlich sterben dort regelmäßig Menschen!

Jürgen


----------



## Ossipeter (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*

Weg mit den Alpen - freier Blick aufs Mittelmeer! Hatten wir auch schon.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das haben die Ösis also definitiv gemeinsam mit allen anderen Völkern:
> "Fähige" Politiker......................



Eben nicht, österreichische Politiker waren schon immer eine Klasse für sich und haben mehrfach nichts als Unglück über die Welt gebracht :g.


----------



## thanatos (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*



Schugga schrieb:


> Ich plädiere für Badeverbot - so kann dann auch echt wirklich niemand mehr verletzt werden oder sterben #c



 nana geht´s denn noch ,bin zwar Nichtschwimmer aber
Fische gehören einfach nicht dahinwo Menschen baden 
wollen !!!!!!!!!!!!!
Was kommt nach den Hechten ;+ " Oma von Plötzenschwarm
umschwärmt -hat sich tot gelacht ,oder Leistungsschwimmer
von kapitalem Brassen gerammt-drei gebrochne Rippen"
also raus mit det Viehzeuch aber bitte waidgerecht töten :q
Petri Heil #6


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*



gründler schrieb:


> Ps: Sonntag meine kleine so... ihhhh da sitzt nen Vieh (Schneider) ,mach das sofort tot soooooooooofort,ich hin an ne flügel gepackt und raus gebracht...mei da gabs ne Disku warum ich diesem am Leben lasse usw..... alle fremdgesteuert.




Ja das kenne ich zu gut, meine Frau meint auch immer das jedes Insekt gnadenlos niedergemacht gehört.
Das geht dann so in etwa...
"Ahhh mach das Vieh tod".

Das geht garnicht. Gott sei dank habe ich meinen großen (4) Sohn soweit das er mich ruft und sagt ich solle es raus bringen und nicht töten.


----------



## Trollwut (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*

Immer dieses Problem mit zuviel Natur in der Natur.


----------



## zokker (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Immer dieses Problem mit zuviel Natur in der Natur.



Mein reden.

Freiheit für Grönland, NIEDER MIT DEM PACKEIS.


----------



## René F (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*

Keine Raubfische = mehr Friedfische = weniger Zooplankton = mehr Algen = schlechteres Baden.


----------



## J_Hoefner (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*

Hallo!


Ich wohne nur einige Kilometer von dem Badeteich entfernt und muss sagen, dass hier kaum Wahrheiten geschrieben werden.


Ich habe, nachdem ich von dem Vorfall gelesen habe, per Email Kontakt mit der Gemeinde aufgenommen, ob sie an die Folgen gedacht haben und wie sie weiter vorgehen will.
Die Nachricht wurde an die Familie weitergeleitet und diese antwortete mir folgendes:


Es werden nur alle Hechte ÜBER 80 cm von Anglern abgefischt und in die Donau übersiedelt. Anstatt dessen wird ein Zanderbestand aufgebaut.


PS: Den Kommentar mit den "Ösis" hätte man sich sparen können.


----------



## Andal (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*



J_Hoefner schrieb:


> PS: Den Kommentar mit den "Ösis" hätte man sich sparen können.



No geh... beim nächsten deutschen Sommerloch-Fischerl san wieda de Piefkes dran. Des geht sich auf Dauer schon wieder aus!


----------



## Honeyball (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*

Und das soll jetzt gut und richtig sein?

Ich denke mal, dass in eurer Gemeinde keiner so richtig Ahnung von Gewässerökologie hat und daher der ganze Aktionismus herrührt. Jeder einigermaßen erfahrene Angler packt sich verständlicherweise an den Kopf, wenn er sowas lesen muss.
Da ist es mehr als arrogant von den Gemeindeverantwortlichen, einfach zu handeln ohne vorher einen Fachmann zu konsultieren.:g

Den Waller, der den Jungen vielleicht gebissen hat, wird es sicher freuen, wenn die Hechte über 80 alle weg sind und er dazu noch frischen Jungzander auf den Speiseplan bekommt.
Die Badenden, die in vier bis fünf Jahren in einen Weißfisch-überfüllten und ökologisch vielleicht bedenklichen Teich steigen und plötzlich Stunden danach die Kloschüssel umarmen, haben sicherlich vergessen, dass es Jahre vorher mal einen gebissenen Jungen und eine Aktionismus geprägte Verwaltung gegeben hat, wenn sie sich die Seele aus dem Leib kotzen oder sch..ssen :m


----------



## phirania (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*

Ist ja super Hechte rauß,Zander rein.
Wenn die Zander dann die Nester bewachen und irgend jemanden in die Zehen beißen.....#c
Na ja dann holen wir die Hechte wieder...|kopfkrat
Oder doch gleich   den Wels.?


----------



## Trollwut (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*



phirania schrieb:


> Ist ja super Hechte rauß,Zander rein.
> 
> Wenn die Zander dann die Nester bewachen und irgend jemanden in die Zehen beißen.....#c
> 
> ...





Das dachte ich mir auch. Nesterbewachende Zander werden sicher beißfreudiger sein, als irgendwelche Hecht^^


----------



## Franky (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*

Na, die Piefkes bekleggern sich auch definitiv nicht mit Ruhm, wenn es um sinnfreie Lösungen geht. Siehe 
http://www.op-marburg.de/Lokales/Ostkreis/Fische-muessen-fuer-Naturschutz-sterben
Da hat sich m. E. eher jemand mit Rum begossen...
Und was das "gezielte herausfangen von Hechten > 80 cm" angeht - wie bitte soll das gehen? Zettel dran? "Bitte nur ab 80 cm zubeissen"? 
Wenn ich daran denke, wie oft ich mir die Hand von einem - insbesondere untermaßigen - Hecht habe "zerbeissen" lassen... 
Der Jung wird den Ratsch wahrscheinlich schon längst wieder vergessen haben...


----------



## J_Hoefner (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*

Der Junge wurde bereits 3x operiert und liegt immernoch im Krankenhaus.
Kleiner Hechte werden zurückgesetzt.


----------



## Honeyball (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*

Was noch mehr für einen Waller und gegen einen Hecht spricht.

Und trotzdem noch lange kein Grund für das Vorgehen ist. Wenn z.B. ein Jugendlicher eine Bierflasche in den See schmeißt, diese kaputt geht und ein 8-jähriges Mädchen sich den Fuß daran aufschneidet, würde dann wohl ein generelles Alkoholverbot ausgesprochen oder das Benutzen von Flaschen generell untersagt werden???


----------



## phirania (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*



J_Hoefner schrieb:


> Der Junge wurde bereits 3x operiert und liegt immernoch im Krankenhaus.
> Kleiner Hechte werden zurückgesetzt.



Also erst mal gute Besserung an den Jungen.#h
Aber habt ihr jetzt Euren Monsterhecht gefangen.?
Der   dürfte ja nach Verletzungsart,2 Meter sein.
Oder handelt es sich um einen Aligatorhecht,dann dürften 80 cm reichen.
Und ihr habt ALLES richtig gemacht....|rolleyes


----------



## gründler (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*

Was ich net so ganz verstehe,die Mail wurde an die familie weitergeleitet und die sagen nur Hechte Ü80cm raus und in die Donau rüber.

Welche familie??? und wenn es die familie vom Jungen ist warum bestimmen die was raus muss und was nicht.

Kleine Hechte dürfen drin bleiben??? Wachsen diese nicht ab? Und wie will man sicherstellen das alle großen Hechte von Anglern gefangen werden?

|wavey:


----------



## Mollebulle (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*

Einfach genug Chlor ins Wasser, riecht dann wie im Hallenbad und "Badende" werden sicherlich in Ruhe schwimmen können............(war nicht wirklich  ernst gemeint) aber bevor es dem Bürgermeister einfällt !


----------



## zokker (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*

Da ich aus dem Norden komme habe ich von Salmoniden wenig Ahnung. In dem See sollen aber Huchen für ein ö. Gleichgewicht sorgen. Irgentwie komme da nicht mehr mit. Aber wurde ja alles nach Feng Shui konzipiert, dann wird es ja passen.
http://www.hofstetten-gruenau.at/sy...=0&detailonr=221609302-2002&menuonr=221525173


----------



## Killkenny (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*

Am besten die holen auch gleich die Wildschweine ausm Wald, und die Bienen von der Wiese. Ach so Rehböcke können auch auf Menschen losgehen wenn man sie in die Enge treibt, vielleicht sollte man die auch alle plattmachen. Am besten wäre sowieso die Natur zu verbannen dann gibts auch vielmehr Platz für Einkaufszentren usw.. Ich glaub echt manche Menschen leben total in der falschen Realität.


----------



## Franky (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*

In der Tat - gute Besserung an den Lütten. Aber mal ganz ehrlich - bei einer "leichten Verletzung" mehrfach operieren zu müssen, passt nicht wirklich zu "leicht".


----------



## jigga1986 (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*

ich vermute die badegäste bringen mehr kohle ein als die angler. also raus mit den fischen|rolleyes


----------



## Andal (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*



Franky schrieb:


> In der Tat - gute Besserung an den Lütten. Aber mal ganz ehrlich - bei einer "leichten Verletzung" mehrfach operieren zu müssen, passt nicht wirklich zu "leicht".



Na wenn er schon mal im Spital ist, haben sie ihn gleich runderneuern lassen. Mandeln, Blinddarm und vielleicht lassen sie auch gleich noch beschneiden, denn man weiß ja nie!


----------



## Sharpo (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> ich vermute die badegäste bringen mehr kohle ein als die angler. also raus mit den fischen|rolleyes




Nicht wenn man jedes Wochenende dort ein Angelevent veranstaltet.  

Baden kann man nur bei schönem Wetter. Angeln im Grunde immer..  |supergri|supergri


----------



## CaptainPike (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*

Der Hecht befindet sich in U-Haft, er bestreitet jedoch die Tatvorwürfe. Bei einer Verurteilung muss er mit 30 Minuten Haft bei 180° Umluft auf dem Gemüsebett rechnen ^^


----------



## NomBre (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*

Kind von Biene gestochen. Alle Imker mussten Bienen vernichten...
Kind auf Straße hingefallen. Straße wurde gesperrt.

Selbst wenn ein Kind von "irgendwas" gebissen worden ist, gehört das für mich zur Lebenserfahrung.

Es ist wohl weder einer schwer oder lebensgefährlich verletzt worden noch jemand daran gestorben oder zieht daraus eine Beeinträchtigung seines Lebens mit sich.

Man sieht wieder, der Mensch geht gegen die Natur unzurecht vor. Traurig aber wahr.

 Das man in einem See mit ein paar Tieren zusammenstoßen kann sollte jedem klar sein. Ansonsten muss ich halt ins Chlorbad.


----------



## gründler (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*



Franky schrieb:


> In der Tat - gute Besserung an den Lütten. Aber mal ganz ehrlich - bei einer "leichten Verletzung" mehrfach operieren zu müssen, passt nicht wirklich zu "leicht".


 
Wenn sich der Mist entzündet und anfängt zu Süffen kann das schon sein.
Dann schnippeln die da dauernd dran rum.

Der Junge kann ja da nix zu, nur die Menschen die da mit Panzer auf Spatzen ballern die sollten sich mal fragen ob der Pfeil im Hut usw. nicht schon weh tut.

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*



CaptainPike schrieb:


> Der Hecht befindet sich in U-Haft, er bestreitet jedoch die Tatvorwürfe. Bei einer Verurteilung muss er mit 30 Minuten Haft bei 180° Umluft auf dem Gemüsebett rechnen ^^


:g:m:g


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*

der arme Bub … |bla:
soll ich mal ein " Hecht Komando " runter schicken … wir machen den See leer kein Problem :vik:


----------



## spezi.aale (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*

Dabei wurde der Bub in wirklichkeit vom örtlichen äußerst aggressiven mini chihuahua gebissen. |kopfkrat


----------



## Jose (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*

'n schild "Fische füttern verboten" tät's doch wohl auch


----------



## kreuzass (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*

http://www.derangelhaken.at/nach-hechtbiss-alle-muessen-weg/

Sollen also alle unter 75cm abgefischt und in die Donau oder einen Fischteich übersiedelt werden. Die 75cm habe ich aus einem anderen Bericht.

Also alles halb so wild. Zumindest für die Hechte.


----------



## Polarfuchs (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*

Blinder Aktionismus und völliger Unfug....


----------



## kreuzass (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*

Wohl kaum. Ähnliche Vorfälle soll es genau dort wohl schon gegeben haben und daher wird wohl nun reagiert. Das ist dann kein Aktionismus sondern eine logische Konsequenz. Zumal nicht alle Hechte "entfernt" werden. Die Informationen sind übrigens auch über's Netz (krone.at und Konsorten einmal außer vor gelassen...) zu finden. #h

Selbst halte ich das auch nicht für zwangsläufig nötig, betrachtet man jedoch die Gesamtsituation und den Kontext mit den Informationen, welche man bekommen kann, ergibt sich doch ein etwas anderes und schlüssigeres Bild


----------



## Matthias_R (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*



kreuzass schrieb:


> Wohl kaum. Ähnliche Vorfälle soll es genau dort wohl schon gegeben haben und daher wird wohl nun reagiert. Das ist dann kein Aktionismus sondern eine logische Konsequenz. ...



die einzige logishce Konsequenz aus dem Vorfall ist doch die, dass man die Wahl der Ködergröße überdenken sollte. offenbar gibt es kein "zu groß".


----------



## wusel345 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*

Vielleicht sollten sich die Badegäste einfach ihre Beine mit reichlich Zwillingshaken ( Drillinge tun ja weh ) bestücken und diese ordentlich verschnüren. So haben sie beim Baden noch die Chance auf einen großen Hecht. Der Drill dürfte dann lustig werden. :q

Fällt das eigentlich schon unter Schwarzangeln??? |kopfkrat

:q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*

Angeln ist der Versuch, mit Rute, Schnur und Köder in der Freizeit  Fische zu fangen.

Das ist also dann kein schwarz"angeln"...

Das wäre dann irgend ne Art (Angel)Fischen (wie mit Netzen, Reusen, Dynamit, Gift, Speeren, Pfeil und Bogen etc.).


----------



## kreuzass (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*

Oh, das unsägliche Bild eines Exilbritens beim Fischen mit seiner Sportarmbrust. Sachen gibt's.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*



kreuzass schrieb:


> Oh, das unsägliche Bild eines Exilbritens beim Fischen mit seiner Sportarmbrust. Sachen gibt's.


Ja, ist ja aber auch kein Angeln, bestenfalls (Angel)Fischen..


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Wenn z.B. ein Jugendlicher eine Bierflasche in den See schmeißt, diese kaputt geht und ein 8-jähriges Mädchen sich den Fuß daran aufschneidet, würde dann wohl ein generelles Alkoholverbot ausgesprochen oder das Benutzen von Flaschen generell untersagt werden???



https://www.google.de/search?q=verb...el=fs&gws_rd=cr,ssl&ei=6D-FVbSoPMLTygP-yYGQAg


----------



## Polarfuchs (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*



kreuzass schrieb:


> Wohl kaum. Ähnliche Vorfälle soll es genau dort wohl schon gegeben haben und daher wird wohl nun reagiert. Das ist dann kein Aktionismus sondern eine logische Konsequenz. Zumal nicht alle Hechte "entfernt" werden. Die Informationen sind übrigens auch über's Netz (krone.at und Konsorten einmal außer vor gelassen...) zu finden. #h
> 
> Selbst halte ich das auch nicht für zwangsläufig nötig, betrachtet man jedoch die Gesamtsituation und den Kontext mit den Informationen, welche man bekommen kann, ergibt sich doch ein etwas anderes und schlüssigeres Bild



..und was läuft dann, wenn einer der wenigen verbliebenen Hecht dann doch irgendwann wieder zuschnappt?? Was ist wenn es da auch Waller oder Zander gibt?? Da kann das auch passieren...

Wird dann wieder mal ein See abgelassen um die Fischpopulation komplett zu rasieren?? Sorry, aber diese Schei$$e immer!!
Alle wollen Natur, bis sie wieder feststellen, daß es in der Realität dann doch nix mit Walt Disney zu tun hat#q
...und das dann mit der Vollversicherungsmentalität des Aktuellen "Zeitgeistes" gespart...- da kommt dann so ein geistiger Dünnpfif raus....

So, und nun wieder Blutdruck einkriegen....|uhoh:


----------



## platzmann (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*

[emoji15]


----------



## platzmann (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*

Och kommt, das ist doch eine Satire Seite, oder? 



Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kreuzass (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*



Polarfuchs schrieb:


> ..und was läuft dann, wenn einer der wenigen verbliebenen Hecht dann doch irgendwann wieder zuschnappt?? Was ist wenn es da auch Waller oder Zander gibt?? Da kann das auch passieren...
> 
> Wird dann wieder mal ein See abgelassen um die Fischpopulation komplett zu rasieren?? Sorry, aber diese Schei$$e immer!!
> Alle wollen Natur, bis sie wieder feststellen, daß es in der Realität dann doch nix mit Walt Disney zu tun hat#q
> ...



Könnte passieren, muss aber nicht. Offensichtlich ist der BM dort wohl auch Angler und hat einen halbwegs akzeptablen Weg gesucht und gefunden (für alle Beteiligten). Inwiefern das weitere Vorgehen (Zanderbesatz) dann tatsächlich der Sache dienlich ist, wird sich zeigen.

Sicherlich - und das sehe ich ja auch so - ist das Vorgehen dennoch streitbar. Jedoch weitaus weniger streitbar als der bereits an die Wand gepinselte Teufel.


----------



## Honeyball (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*

@Ralle 24:
Mir würden spontan weitaus mehr Dinge einfallen, wo ein Verbot von Flaschen sinnvoll wäre. Politik, Bürgermeisterpositionen, Verbandsvorstände, etc.... :m


----------



## Franky (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*

@ HP:
Hattu auch Tinnitus am Auge???


----------



## Polarfuchs (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*

...??? Wer,was??


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*

kam grade bei mir hochgeploppt als Erinnerung von vor 2 Jahren..

nach wie vor zum (Amtsschimmel) wiehern ;-))


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*

Aha .. Problem an der Grenze zwischen München und Italien

Beschwört ja keinen Grenzkonflikt hervor ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bub vom Hecht gebissen - Alle Raubfische raus ausm See*

;-))))))))))


----------

